# Vhost Conf und PHP Problem



## CodeBlue (11. Aug. 2008)

Ich hab ein Problem mit der Zeile "php_admin_flag safe_mode Off" in der Vhosts_ispconfig.conf.
Wenn ich "httpd -t" ausführe bekommen ich den Fehler "Invalid command 'php_admin_flag', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration".

Wenn ich die Zeile entferne kommt der Fehler zwar nicht mehr, aber auf den Webseiten lassen sich keinen PHP-Seiten ausführen (ISPConfig funktioniert).

Was läuft hier falsch? 

Meine Vhosts_ispconfig.conf

```
###################################
#
NameVirtualHost 78.47.4.109:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.4.109:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
  <IfModule mod_rewrite.c>    
    RewriteEngine on  
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_METHOD} ^(TRACE|TRACK)
    RewriteRule .* - [F]
  </IfModule>
</VirtualHost>
#
#
######################################
# Vhost: www.jc-b.de:80
######################################
#
#
<VirtualHost 78.47.4.109:80>
SuexecUserGroup web4_admin web4
ServerName www.jc-b.de:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@jc-b.de
DocumentRoot /var/www/web4/web
ServerAlias old.jc-b.de jc-b.de admin.jc-b.de
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
Alias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/web4/cgi-bin/
AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
AddHandler cgi-script .pl
ErrorLog /var/www/web4/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
<Files *.php>
    SetOutputFilter PHP   
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php3>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP 
</Files>
<Files *.php4>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP 
</Files>
<Files *.php5>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP 
</Files>
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
AddType text/html .shtml
AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
AddType application/vnd.wap.wmlscriptc .wmlsc .wsc
AddType text/vnd.wap.wml .wml
AddType text/vnd.wap.wmlscript .ws .wmlscript
AddType image/vnd.wap.wbmp .wbmp
Alias /error/ "/var/www/web4/web/error/"ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web4/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web4/user/$1/web/$3
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^old\.jc-b\.de [NC]
RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$  http://www.jc-b.de/old$1  [R]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^jc-b\.de [NC]
RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$  http://www.jc-b.de/site$1  [R]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^admin\.jc-b\.de [NC]
RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$  http://www.jc-b.de/admin$1  [R]
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
  RewriteEngine on
  RewriteCond %{REQUEST_METHOD} ^(TRACE|TRACK)
  RewriteRule .* - [F]
</IfModule>
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## Till (11. Aug. 2008)

Stelle bitte sicher, dass Du mod_php installiert hast.


----------



## CodeBlue (11. Aug. 2008)

Na super. mod_php war nicht vorhanden. Ich wollte es mir einfach machen und hab die VMWare Virtualisierung mit ISPConfig genutzt. Dort war SuPHP  dabei und das konnte nicht funktionieren.

Danke für die Mühe


----------



## Till (11. Aug. 2008)

Wenn Du Suphp nutzen willst, dann musst Du es in der datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php einstellen. Ansonsten nimmt ISPConfig die Einstellungen für mod_php. Das VMWare Imga enimmt suphp und funktioniert auch so, aber Du hast vermutlich die ISPConfig Version upgedatet und das ISPConfig in dem VMWare Image ist eine gepatchte Variante.


----------



## CodeBlue (12. Aug. 2008)

Ja genau, hab ISPConfig upgedatet. Aber hab jetzt php_mod installiert und SuPHP entfernt. Jetzt passt alles. Aber gut zu wissen woran es lag.


----------

